# Anyone located in Washington state?



## Anonymous (May 7, 2008)

I have quite a few catalytic converters that I am interested in sharing with a knowledgeable person to try to see what we can get out of them. I have zero experience with refining. I simply am curios to see what can be extracted. If interested please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Palladium (May 8, 2008)

I think everyone is chasing that one. Read thru this thread here :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=1316&highlight=catalytic+converters


----------



## Palladium (May 8, 2008)

Oh, where's my manners. :? 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Anonymous (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed. I have been studying this forum for a while, and I really find it very interesting. Everyone on here seems very helpful.


----------

